# Informationen zu DIN EN 60848 ( GRAFCET)



## klaus.mengel (27 Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich bin neu im Forum und werde mich rege an Verschiedenen Themen beteiligen. Ich muß zur Zeit Programm-Dokumentationen für S7-Programme machen, bin aber Neuling in der Materie. Wer kann mir Tipps geben, wo ich Informationen oder Literatur bekomme.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Klaus


----------



## Rayk (27 Mai 2007)

http://www.festo-didactic.com/de-de/unternehmen/grafcet


----------



## klaus.mengel (27 Mai 2007)

Hallo Rayk !
Danke für den Link. Nicht schlecht. Ich habe aber noch eine andere Frage. Gibt es für MS-Visio vielleicht eine Shape-Datei mit den Grafik-Symbolen für GRAFCET ? Wenn jemand das weis,  wäre ich dankbar für eine Antwort.
Klaus


----------



## captainchaos666 (14 November 2007)

Hallo Klaus,
hast du schon für MS-Visio eine Shape-Datei gefunden? Ich hätte auch interesse.

Gruß Alex


----------

